# Asus Maximus VI Extreme dominates the Benchmarking scene



## sumonpathak (Jun 24, 2013)

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Asus/asus_MviX_1.jpg​
Well...Asus is doing what it does best..(dominating the benchmark rankings).
here's a small recap of what they did in the last computex
they  took eight world performance records days after launching at Computex  Taipei 2013. Competing against top-tier motherboards from several  brands, it took ten out of eleven top spots at the Intel® and Corsair®  Computex OC Main Event. Eight world records were established by the  motherboard, including 7.1GHz CPU speeds and 3957MHz four-DIMM DDR3,  PiFast, SuperPi 32M, 3DMark01, 3DMark05, 3DMark06, and AquaMark3.

And for the record..if u dont have a stable motherboard...you cannot do much to improve the benchmarks.


here are some world records they achieved.


*Cpu Frequency*

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Asus/asus_MviX_9.png

*Memory Clock*

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Asus/asus_MviX_2.jpg

*Pi-Fast*

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Asus/asus_MviX_3.jpg

*Super Pi 32M*

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Asus/asus_MviX_4.jpg

*3D Mark 2001 SE*

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Asus/asus_MviX_5.jpg

*3D Mark 05*

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Asus/asus_MviX_6.jpg

*3D Mark 06*

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Asus/asus_MviX_7.jpg

*Aquamark*

*www.ocfreaks.com/imgs/Asus/asus_MviX_8.jpg​

Quite a nice achievement i must say...haven't seen any other manufacturer domination a competition recently..



Edit
plz change the title from Formula to Extreme


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 24, 2013)

Awesome! Whats the price in India?


----------



## Moy (Jun 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Awesome! Whats the price in India?



Buy Online Asus Maximus VI Extreme 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard in india


----------

